# Spotting after early miscarriage normal????



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello

I just wondered if anyone could help me??

I had an early miscarriage on 27th feb following my 2nd cycle of ICSI.  I was expecting to start AF 4 weeks later but I had some spotting 2 days ago it was light brown then it was gone in 1 day.  Is that normal?? Has anyone else experienced this?

Kim xxx


----------

